# BPC157 - Storing and Injecting Q



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

With the fact that its SubQ and IM does that mean providing you don't hit a blood vessel or a nerve you literally cant go wrong?

I've done 2 days so far so 4 shots, each braving myself to get it even closer to my pain area (groin, adductor attachment - literally by my penis haha), and each time I do it as Sub Q but sometimes think because its so hard round the area I end up going IM.

I know it can be done both Sub Q/IM just wanted to make sure literally providing it goes under that skin - my body is going to use/absorb this?

Second question is storing...the mix of bac water and peptide powder I always store in fridge, as I have in past with Mtan and HGH. How long does the mixed peptide last out of chilled temps??? Reason being is a lot of times I will be staying round the misses, so it will be out of the fridge for 8-12 hrs a time just left in the room. (as parents are totally against all of this...)

Regards,

Lucas


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Ljb said:


> With the fact that its SubQ and IM does that mean providing you don't hit a blood vessel or a nerve you literally cant go wrong?
> 
> I've done 2 days so far so 4 shots, each braving myself to get it even closer to my pain area (groin, adductor attachment - literally by my penis haha), and each time I do it as Sub Q but sometimes think because its so hard round the area I end up going IM.
> 
> ...


 Hi fella,

My understanding is, as long as the BPC157 is sufficiently under the skin it will be absorbed.

With regards to storage, look to invest in a small cool bag, I bought one on amazon for like 3 or 4 quid. It is big enough to hold 4 cans of coke, so fits in a normal bag easily.

I then put my peptides inside it, in a tiny tupaware container with a load of tissue. I then put two recycled musclefood freezing gel packs in the main cool bag, which stay cold for ages. This will mean your peptides are safe.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Hi fella,
> 
> My understanding is, as long as the BPC157 is sufficiently under the skin it will be absorbed.
> 
> ...


 They are handy as fcuk aren't they. Great idea if you're using peps during the day and at work.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> They are handy as fcuk aren't they. Great idea if you're using peps during the day and at work.


 Definitely.

I can take my peps anywhere and if I stay where I cant keep them in the fridge, I just switch the cool bags, presuming I have access to a freezer.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as long as peptides are in a cool, dark place then they will be fine, a fridge is perfect but a cupboard is also good.....


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> as long as peptides are in a cool, dark place then they will be fine, a fridge is perfect but a cupboard is also good.....


 I always meant to ask - so even once the bottle is mixed as long as it is kept in a dark cool condition its fine? I thought it must be refrigerated.

As for freeze dried peptides before mixing, how long do they last? As I had a spare bottle left over from back when I ordered these. Decided to apply to another groin injury, and wanted to make sure its not possible its past its sell by or something....last time this stuff was a miracle. Within 3 bottles my chronic injury was gone. I know im only a week in but im feeling nothing and praying again!


----------

